# Inclement Weather



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to store my 28 BHS outdoors. I live just outside of Atlanta and there is a chance that Francis ("







up, Francis") is about to visit. Any suggestions about how to keep it from looking like an extra in the remake of "Wizard of Oz"? I can't really tie it down. There are other travel trailers a foot to the left and right.

Any suggestions?

Reverie


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Pull a Lucy Ricardo and stuff the trailer full of heavy rocks or just keep your fingers crossed that Frances ligthens up on you.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

No experience with hurricanes but I did see an RV storage place in Moses Lake Wa. (really strong winds and microbursts) where a guy HAD tied his RV down and protected it from other RVs with boat fenders. His tie downs looked like the kind that the cropdusters used for temporary aircraft tie downs at the small airfields with no permanent provisions. Don't ask me if it worked. Sure looked funny until I realized why he'd done it.

Not a solution for Dorothy's kind of problem though.

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'd take a little impromptu vacation and pack everything important to me inside the OUTBACK, and stand by to get out of Dodge!

That's why I like hurricanes better than tornadoes...much more warning!

Just my opinion. I always take the safest route.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like a job for Hurricaneplumber
















Not alot of hurricanes in Canada. Any suggestions regarding snow and roof loading?

Thor


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Thor:

"Not a lot of hurricanes in Canada" ??????????

I live in Halifax, Nova Scotia and last September we were visited by Hurricane Juan. It was officially listed as a Catagory 1 hurricane, but the damage was rated at a Catagory 3. Every house in our subdivision was damaged to some extent. (siding ripped off, roof shingles torn away, outbuildings damaged, etc.) Where the hurricane made landfall was at the extreme end of Halifax Harbour at a 100 acre park. Over 80,000 trees were knocked over (out of a total of 100,000). It looked like a field of wheat after being mowed. After seeing the possible damage of a hurricane, I can only wish those of you in any way affected by Charley or Francis (and possibly Ivan) my best wishes for minimal (and fully-insured) damage. Luckily, our 2002 23FBS was being serviced at the dealership 60 miles away and missed all the winds.

Bopper

2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels
2002 Outback 23FBS and 2002 Ford Explorer


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We have made it through Francis OK. Lots and lots of rain but no damage. The winds were whipping pretty good. We spent the weekend up at Lake Lanier in the trailer. On Sunday afternoon I took in the awning because a couple of people lost theirs. On Monday I stowed everything as tight as I could make it, parked the trailer in it's parking slot, and chocked the wheels as firm as I could. The fact that there is less than a foot of room on each side of the trailer has got to help protect it. However, if one goes, they all go.

Now I have to worry about Ivan.

Reverie


----------

